
AT&T considers cellphone plans subsidized by ads - jonbaer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-at-t-ceo-interview-exclusive-idUSKBN2663HK
======
raxxorrax
That would not result in people saving money, it will result in people needing
to pay more to see fewer ads.

